# A/C High Pressure Sensor Leaks - Climate Control does not turn on - Question??



## ProfEd (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,
Despite the majority of you guys telling me a month or so ago not to buy a high mileage 225Q Roadster, I did it anyway. The cars runs awesome, and everything works properly....until today.
I was pulling out of a parking lot, and the car shut off at about 2 MPH. I noticed the A/C making a tiny bit of noise, but nothing crazy. When the car shut off there was a very small puff of white smoke. The Climate Control unit turned itself off. I drove home (about 3 miles). The Climate Control Unit will not turn on whatsoever, it has no display, and does not blow any air at this time.
I diagnosed the issue as a cracked A/C High Pressure Sensor G65 (p/n 1J0959126).
My question is this:
Is the cracked A/C High Pressure Sensor the cause of the Climate Control unit in the car failing to come on? With a cracked sensor, does the ECU tell the Climate Control to disable entirely, or is there some other underlying problem?
I attribute the sensor cracking to being 9 years old, which is most likely the cause. Additionally, it was hot as hell out today (90F), and I had the Climate Control set on the coldest possible setting, at the highest velocity. Would this cause an old sensor to crack, or am I looking at a possible plugged up condenser (or some other cause)? 
Thanks for any insight you guys may have!
-Ed


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: A/C High Pressure Sensor Leaks - Climate Control does not turn on - Question?? (ProfEd)*

I actually had this happen to me with around 60k on my car at the time - if not less. It was the second summer I owned the car so 2006 summertime. 
The inside accessory fuse blew in your car which is why the HVAC unit & heated seats don't work. You just need to replace the fuse. The fuse panel on these cars is located in the dash, open the drivers door and pop the side panel off of the dash and you will see the fuses there. The label system will be on the back of the panel. I cannot remember which fuse it was but it was interior something or other. To tell you the truth I pulled every fuse just to make sure I didn't blow any others. I'd do the same if you have 10 minutes & that little white tool that's in the fuse box.
Aside from that I had the pressure sensor replaced and my freon pumped back in professionally for right above $300 with the part and all. If you have an AC pump system and can do it yourself more power to ya! This wasn't from Audi & I paid retail for the part. I'm sure if you acquire the part from World Impex & install it yourself you will only have to pay the cost of having the AC system refilled and charged/pressurized (whatever they call it) & WI's prices are much cheaper than retail Audi prices!
Funny I was 20 when this happened and pretty much had no money so I didn't fix it all summer. I ended up fixing it in like September when I didn't need the AC and when I got the bill it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. One of the three things I've had done professionally on this car and I've learned from my mistakes!
Note for people reading this thread in the future: The AC high pressure switch is located by the upper left corner of your motor. It's close to where the fuel lines come up from the frame rail on a metal rail with other sensors connected to it. My sensor cracked and due to the pressure popped right out leaking my freon everywhere and smoke galore.


_Modified by DougLoBue at 5:30 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## ProfEd (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I checked some of the fuses already, but not all of them. I will go ahead and pull all of them to see if that is the culprit.
I also just noticed that there are several other electrical issues after the A/C blew that sensor. 
The cruise control does not work, and the radio stays on after removing the key. Evidently, this all happened at the same time, along with the seat heaters not working and the Climate Control unit not having power. 
It may be a fuse after all, but I'm wondering if I blew a relay, or somehow fused a contact coming off of the distribution block above the battery. 
Any further advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (ProfEd)*

When I go home tonight I'll take a look inside my car door. If I read the fuse name it will pop out at me from memory (or so I hope). Yea the fuse controls all the accessories inside the car so those things would all be affected. Had me in a panic as well!


----------

